# DIY SMOKER out of a warmer



## t00lman (Apr 3, 2014)

I built a commercial size smoker out of a warmer.  It uses PID's to control an electric element.  I will post pictures of the construction.  













IMG_0252.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0255.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0258.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0259.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0273.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0287.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0290.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0295.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0297.JPG



__ t00lman
__ Apr 3, 2014


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice!!!!
I wish I could find one in this area....I've looked and looked!~



~Martin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks great! Time for some smoke!


----------



## t00lman (Apr 3, 2014)

I purchased the control box from Home Depot.  I took some metal working to cut the holes for the PID;s

The Pid's and the switches where ordered online at auberins.com

Wiring was not very hard after studying and understanding the PID needs.

The burner came from a local appliance part store.

I tiled the floor with 2 layers of tile.

The top PID controls the smoker over all temp buy running the electric burner.

The lower PID show the temp of internal meat probes.

The smoke is made using an  amazenproducts.com smoke generator.  Wood pellets

Building a Smoker is a lot of fun.  You should try it.

Smoking 4 briskets and 6 chickens on Saturday.

*-A--N-PRODUCTSMAZE-N-PRODUCTS*


----------



## goliath (Apr 3, 2014)

THAT IS    $%##&&*^%(^%#   AWESOME !!!!!!!
I am jealous all to hell. what size element, and is it 220 or 110 ??
man thats a nice unit

CONGRATS  :0)


----------



## t00lman (Apr 3, 2014)

It runs on 220 volt and the element is 2500 watts


----------



## t00lman (Apr 3, 2014)

just rubbed 4 briskets and about 20 legs and thighs.  Smoking starts about 10:00 PM on Friday


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 3, 2014)

Great cooker.  I love it.   Please post cook pics.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice !! Thumbs Up  I agree, more pics... especially in action !!


----------



## t00lman (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks for the support.  I will post pictures of the first warmer smoker that I made later this weekend.  Its even larger than this one.  Also I will post pictures of the homemade sausage stuffer that I made.  works with water.


----------



## bbqgeekess (Apr 6, 2014)

That is sweet!  Love that cabinet, so much space to work with.  Is it pretty airtight? I am wondering what it'd be like with a charcoal basket in the bottom -- minion.


----------



## t00lman (Apr 6, 2014)

The warmer is air tight or smoke tight.  I have air inlet on the bottom of the door area.  I smoked 4 briskets and 20 leg quarters on Saturday and WOW.  They are great.  Cant wait to do it again.  slow cooked the briskets for 14 hrs.


----------



## bbqgeekess (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey you could make that dual function right?  Like put a slide in shelf / ash tray and sit an expanded metal box with say lump charcoal in it.  Then have your controller optionally control a fan to stoke the lump.  But I guess it isn't needed if you got electric.  I've never used an electric smoker before.  Do you just heat up wood chips?


----------



## welderdan (Aug 7, 2016)

Sweet build I just posted an article on other builds of the warmer cabinet I am remodeling going with the auber dual prone pid was thinking of doing a couple other temp displays for a few extra meat probes. Which ones did you use for yours. Thanks


----------

